# Soo powerhouse?



## 2slick (Jan 19, 2010)

Is there anything to report from the powerhouse? I was there on 
Tue. morn and saw 5 - 7 boats hooked up. Not sure how they were doing.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

not too much happening. handful of atlantics being pulled. still waiting for the flies to pop


----------



## UPPreacher (Apr 26, 2013)

So I have seen the boats hooked up down there and it has interested me. Well, just recently I was able to get my P.O.S. boat running much better and think it would be up for trying the powerhouse, but I am absolutely clueless as to what equipment I would need and various techniques to use. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

UPPreacher said:


> So I have seen the boats hooked up down there and it has interested me. Well, just recently I was able to get my P.O.S. boat running much better and think it would be up for trying the powerhouse, but I am absolutely clueless as to what equipment I would need and various techniques to use. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


I need this same info. Me and Someone11 are headed up that way at the end the month. I assume spinners, blade and minnow baits will take fish. But what else?


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

you will need a powerhouse hook, available for about $75 at bunkers MFG, or you can build your own out of bar steel or rebar works great.. I have dimensions if you need them. teardrops and waxworms with a large split shot above them are what takes fish. also casting mepps, spoons, and minnows works.

@ multispeciestamer-someone11 knows quite a bit about fishing the area, he should be able to point you in the right direction. he and I have swapped reports on here for awhile.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> you will need a powerhouse hook, available for about $75 at bunkers MFG, or you can build your own out of bar steel or rebar works great.. I have dimensions if you need them. teardrops and waxworms with a large split shot above them are what takes fish. also casting mepps, spoons, and minnows works.
> 
> @ multispeciestamer-someone11 knows quite a bit about fishing the area, he should be able to point you in the right direction. he and I have swapped reports on here for awhile.


Yeah he knows the area, but he has never targeted the atlantics. But knowing the river/area is half the battle.


----------



## UPPreacher (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Fowlersduckhunter - I know I have seen the line going from the bow to that strip of grass but have not seen the actual hook. Would you mind shooting me the dimensions as I do metal work and can probably make something similar. 

Thanks


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=289317&highlight=edison+hook

This has been posted before.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Zorba beat me to it. The hook works great and make sure you have a spring or inner tube to absorb shock. Also, if all of the current coming out of the power plant is occupied by other boats, just hook up and put the boat in reverse just enough to hold it tight. Worked for us with a couple atlantics to show.


----------



## UPPreacher (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I am looking forward to trying this soon.


----------



## jake_1289 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was up there fishing this weekend. Went to the powerhouse Saturday evening and between three of us we landed 5 Atlantics and a few Whitefish. I recommend attaching a bungee or inner tube to your wall hook as mentioned before. We were doing quite a bit of swinging without one.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

MST is out for this weekend but I still plan on going up, I have a hook already made, I made it out of PVC actually, it hold my 14ft boat just fine, I have a carriage bolt that goes in to the dirt. I have smelt that I got in the spring, how would you go about using those? (IE how/where to hook). As MST said I know the river well and slayed the pinks in the fall (as does everyone) but ive never tried for atlantics. Can you do well trolling for them in the river also? I wouldnt mind hooking in to a king or two also, have a few line counters/dispsies/spoons.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Nick,

You can troll and catch Atlantics. We used dipsys or slide divers and just ran spoons behind them. We only set them so they would be 5-10' down. 

As for the smelt, when hooked to the wall (if behind an open turbine) we had our mainline to a inline weight (1/2oz-1oz) and then ran 5-8' of leader to two hooks the first being a single hook which we hooked through the head or mouth, and the last hook (treble) hooked around the tail. Just set the rod in a holder and let it work in the current. Cast with another rod.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

redneckman said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> You can troll and catch Atlantics. We used dipsys or slide divers and just ran spoons behind them. We only set them so they would be 5-10' down.


Any certain colors do better than others?



redneckman said:


> As for the smelt, when hooked to the wall (if behind an open turbine) we had our mainline to a inline weight (1/2oz-1oz) and then ran 5-8' of leader to two hooks the first being a single hook which we hooked through the head or mouth, and the last hook (treble) hooked around the tail. Just set the rod in a holder and let it work in the current. Cast with another rod.


What do you think about using a meat rig with smelt? Or using smelt on a crawler harness type rig? I made one up last night with a copper blade and brown beads. My thought is they like smelt, and they like mayflies, so why not two in one? :lol: We'll see how it works lol. Just thinking outside the box trying something new.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

someone11 said:


> Any certain colors do better than others?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about using a meat rig with smelt? Or using smelt on a crawler harness type rig? I made one up last night with a copper blade and brown beads. My thought is they like smelt, and they like mayflies, so why not two in one? :lol: We'll see how it works lol. Just thinking outside the box trying something new.


both sound like theyd work pretty well. we lost one on a gumdrop floater with a pink blade in front of it it with a smelt nose hooked then a stinger hook in the back.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Next question, what speed should I be going when trolling? Upstream vs downstream. I have a handheld GPS so I can at least get surface speed.


----------



## localdj84 (Feb 17, 2009)

my boats broke up in storage. If anyone is fishing the turbines and needs a boating buddy let me know. I got breakfast and bait!!


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

localdj84 said:


> my boats broke up in storage. If anyone is fishing the turbines and needs a boating buddy let me know. I got breakfast and bait!!


If my buddy thats coming with me doesnt want to fish in the rain I may have an open seat.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I think the weather has screwed everything up this weekend. No fish the past two days and slept in today cause of storms. Havent been outside yet but buddy said mayflies are everywhere. We were getting wigglers on our lines yesterday so that makes sense. Trying out of detour monday am with a friend.


----------

